
SOPA: Obama could pay for decision in Hollywood cash - evo_9
http://www.politico.com/news/stories/0112/71635.html
======
jcitme
This brings up several questions. How much tech industry lobbying dollars are
there, and how does it stack compared to the Entertainment industry? More
importantly, how much non-monetary sway do they have on Washington?

